# Issues With Installing CISS/Bulk Ink Feeder To Epson Artisan 1430



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

I recently purchased an Epson Artisan 1430 Printer, the Large Format one. I am wanting to do sublimation with it. 

I have purchased 2 separate CISS Bulk Ink Feeder Systems for it, mainly because the first one didn't work and the second one hasn't either. Basically the printer turns on it does its booting up thing but it shows these orange lights above the 6 ink cartridge slots where i have put my bulk ink feeder. I know its not the printer because the normal cartridges seem to work no problem. 

Here is the process I have done each time

I have primed the ink each time, then put the cartridges in let some air into the larger Ciss ink feeders as it states in the directions of what i was provided. I put the Ciss in the printer slots make all the cords fit the way they should where they don't droop into the printer etc and i made sure the cartridges clicked in. 

I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue in the past and what they did to fix it. I feel like theres a step im missing or maybe something i could do to make it work. 

Im so close to just buying another artisan 1430 with the CISS ink feeder installed but i don't wanna drop another $550. What should I do?


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

I have the 1430 with refillable carts. I was going to buy the bulk system but seem like alot of people were having problems with them. I would buy some carts before I spent another $550. Talk to Richard at Cobra inks. I never had any issues. Pop them in and was off to the races. 

You can save money on a printer buying it refurbished from Epson"$199". I would'nt buy a refurb anywhere else. Refurb and refillable carts $286 delivered.


----------



## grindhoused79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wondering if anyone can help me too!

I have had the Artisan 1430 and the CISS from SohoJet for about 2 months now and printing has always been a headache. You never know when it will work or when the printer will decide it does not recognize the CISS cartridges anymore. You then need to follow troubleshooting steps that will work randomly after hours of fighting with it. 

The troubleshooting steps SohoJet gives you for the "unrecognized ink cartridges" error message is exactly this, word for word: "remove the cartridges, turn off the printer and reinstall the cartridges. Then you can continue printing."

Anyone have any other ideas? This no longer seems to work.

Thank you.


----------



## Steverc (May 31, 2015)

If you buy a Refurbished 1430 from Epson , do you need to use cleaning cartridges before loading sublimation ink ?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I had a 1430 and tried a couple CIS sytems also...mine is a paperweight right now until I have time to figure out what it can be used for. 

In the meantime this is what I got, the Epson WF7110 Amazon.com : Epson WorkForce WF-7110 Wireless and WiFi Direct, Wide-Format Color Inkjet Printer, 2-Sided Auto Duplex. Prints from Tablet/Smartphone. AirPrint Compatible. (C11CC99201) : Electronics

150.00 (free shipping)
Inks and cartridges from Cobra
I went with the refillable cartridges instead of CISS
cartridges 40.00
sub Ink 64.00
Paper 24.00


total $278.... up and running

You can see my previous threads with the results of this setup.

good luck


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Steverc said:


> If you buy a Refurbished 1430 from Epson , do you need to use cleaning cartridges before loading sublimation ink ?


No see my post here ...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t549282.html#post3012122


----------

